# Anyone interested in Brand new Yongnuo YN-467 for Canon @ half the price?



## blackpearl (Dec 19, 2012)

Long story short: I have a brand new Yongnuo YN-467 Flash for Canon with me that I have no use (I have a Nikon), which I need to sell. I'm selling it at Rs 3800, shipping extra.

The lowest you can get this Flash for is Rs 6500 on ebay. CA26A Yongnuo YN-467 Flash Speedlite Dedicated E-TTL for Canon DSLR Cameras | eBay

Here is the product page: TTL Flash YN-467
Here is the review: Yongnuo YN-467 Speedlite Review (Canon / Nikon Flash) | Speedlights.net

It's a steal deal. 

I'm looking at other ways to "dispose" off this item, too. So if anybody is interested in buying this, please reply in this thread and I will create a proper SALE thread in the Bazaar section with pictures as proof.

Edit: It's Yongnuo YN-467 II , the newer version.


----------



## nac (Dec 19, 2012)

Better put it in bazaar thread and you can open up one in JJMPF Buy & Sell.


----------



## Anorion (Dec 19, 2012)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/bazaar/143977-bazaar-section-rules-updated.html


----------

